# Whats your favorite duck?



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Just curious whats your favorite duck, puddler or diver? Mine is a widgeon, I say most is a mallard


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Drake Pintail


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

I like them all.. But a Pintail is on top of my list.


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Do you mean to eat or shoot? I like shooting teal and their also good eating.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Scott Parker said:


> Do you mean to eat or shoot? I like shooting teal and their also good eating.


 Just in general. I agree I like shooting teal put a wdgeon is the prettiest to me. A pintail is up there too


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Wood Ducks for food, yum.


----------



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

Drake woodie....never had opportunity to see or harvest a drake pintail, but it's on my bucket list for sure!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Richard Davis said:


> Drake Pintail


Mine to, it was the bird I was brought up on. I didn't even see a mallard until my fourth hunting season, so a Bull Sprig was king of the ducks to me. Now that I've been in Montana over two decades, Sprig are rare trophies, so even more special. Mallards are beautiful but very common up here. Gadwall are so plain, I like the look of fully mature Green Wing Teal or Widgeon drakes, but pintail are special to me.


----------



## grnhd (Jan 4, 2013)

Whichever one is in the decoys!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

My favorite is the Canvasback. The limit is one and usually "encountered" on a late season, more difficult hunt. My only duck mount is a pair of canvasbacks. 

I can remember every "Can" and what dog retrieved it. The first was in North Dakota by "Daisy" and the last was in Pool 13 of the Mississippi River by "Limit". The lone exception was a 'bull" that was "netted" via a tender boat.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the beauty in all ducks, but if I had to pick just one I'd choose a Drake Woodie.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

Hard to pick one but Canvasback and
<-------These are my two favorites


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Black duck, especially those big red legged ones.


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

gdgnyc said:


> Black duck, especially those big red legged ones.


I love black ducks too.
If I ever get a really big drake I'd hang it on the wall.


----------



## xtrema-2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Drake harlequin, but pintails are very nice too!


----------



## Mr.Muggs (Feb 23, 2013)

Canvasbacks and Pintails


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Scott Parker said:


> Do you mean to eat or shoot? I like shooting teal and their also good eating.


Got to agree with that!
Springing Teal, is by far the best sport and sporting for the best shooter', and the Best retrieve for the dog. ''Tasty Too'' ?, Done right.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Drake woodduck freshwatwer drake braodbill saltwater


----------



## chez29 (May 31, 2012)

Bufflehead, just love those little butterballs


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

the one in my dogs mouth


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

KwickLabs said:


> My favorite is the Canvasback. The limit is one and usually "encountered" on a late season, more difficult hunt. My only duck mount is a pair of canvasbacks.
> 
> I can remember every "Can" and what dog retrieved it. The first was in North Dakota by "Daisy" and the last was in Pool 13 of the Mississippi River by "Limit". The lone exception was a 'bull" that was "netted" via a tender boat.


X2 Canvas are fun and good eating


----------



## claycruncher (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone that gives me a shot


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Peking


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

favourite are woodies.


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Its fun to see how the geography determines the answers. We can walk out and shoot 3 wood ducks on the waterway any day here. The drakes are still beautiful, but once you tend to treasure the ducks you rarely get.

For us in Mississippi, that would include Canvasbacks, Redheads, Pintail... all around, but not real common!


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I always liked Daffy.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Drake mallard is my favorite but a pintail is a close second


----------



## stackinducks (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are talking about one that is on my bucket list it would be a Harlequin. If you are talking about one that I have killed before it would have to be a pintail.


----------



## sapitrucha (Dec 17, 2011)

Spoonbill! Cause if you miss on the first pass they always come back for a second look!!:razz:


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

HPL said:


> I always liked Daffy.


Me too, he quacks me up.


----------



## Rob Paye (Jul 22, 2009)

There is nothin like a Bull Can out of a layout boat. They are also Delicous.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Bull Sprig is my favorite


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

The drake Green Wing Teal is my favorite.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

Mallards...every day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Steven Lacroix (Mar 20, 2012)

For me it is any duck that is in full plumage as all early season they are not so when late season gets here it is nice to see them feathered out......I would have to say I love Drake Ringnecks


----------



## jdawber (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the wood ducks.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

I would vote for the drake pintail as well


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the last one down that fills out a limit


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Too hard to pick a favorite. I can find the same beauty in a black duck as i can in a wood duck. Like them all Cans, pins, woodie,widgeons,teal,hooded mergs,blacks,mallards,buffs . the list is endless with me...


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

What I find sort of strange is that when we are hunting them and watching them fly or puddle around we never say "look how beautiful" until after we kill it. Just a thought,,,an odd one at that. Even a spponie hen captures my attention and admiration ,, But I can honestly say I have never said that about a coot.
Pete


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Favorite to fool and, therefore, overall favorite: Local mottleds top my list by getting wise shortly after the shooting starts and compounding that frustration by piloting migrators to safe waters. It's almost a grudge match between us requiring skill and innovation to draw them to known spreads or to blend into spots they deem safe. 

Favorite to shoot: I find the greenwings' aerobatics make them the most fun to shoot.

Favorite to eat: Neither blackbellied or fulvous whistling ducks fly as far or hard as other wild ducks, so neither shares their oxygenated blood demands, meaning they've lighter, milder, more domestic duck-like meat.

Favorite from a guiding standpoint: Has to be the mallard. No other bird is as responsive to decent calling and makes me look so much like I know what I'm doing. And few other ducks are as easy for young, old and the most casual of hunters to hit.


----------



## ArtC (Feb 8, 2009)

Like them all, but a late season drake eider in crashing surf off the beach is hard to beat.....


----------



## Scum Frog (Nov 12, 2012)

Woodies and Mallards


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

One thrown down a shore into a corner past a point with the wind blowing onto the point.....

But to shoot and eat...Make Mine a Can.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Pete said:


> What I find sort of strange is that when we are hunting them and watching them fly or puddle around we never say "look how beautiful" until after we kill it. Just a thought,,,an odd one at that.


Not me. I "waste" many an hour pretty much just admiring ducks and geese and miss the beauty they add to our wintering grounds' landscape horribly when most have headed back to their breeding grounds. 

Know I'm not alone, because the old ******* who owns the lodge I work for called me out there a couple evenings ago just to watch the bluewings swarming sheet water right behind the camp and venturing into the yard outside the kitchen door for greens or invertebrates. Beautiful.

(Not that I don't also find them beautiful on the other side of that door.)


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Pete said:


> What I find sort of strange is that when we are hunting them and watching them fly or puddle around we never say "look how beautiful" until after we kill it. Just a thought,,,an odd one at that. Even a spponie hen captures my attention and admiration ,, But I can honestly say I have never said that about a coot.
> Pete


Pete, one of the reasons my shooting could be better is that I am mesmerized by decoying birds and I am so taken by them coming in that I frequently shoot late. I mentioned the big black ducks, those "northern red legs"---I love watching a pair come in, silver white underwings against the almost black body, wings cupped, reddish orange legs---I know that I did it right. I look at their beauty and then shoot late.

I guess I am different.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

I carve decoys semi-pro and people ask what is my fav. I answer I don't know but I sure do carve a lot of Ringnecks for fun. Outstanding when fully colored and the hens are so subtle. Great eating too, only issue is they are tough skinned so a little harder than most to skin out. Gotta love those dumb little hotrods though and they live in most waters that I love to be around. Numbers not as great as many other species so they are special when I find a conclave.

Now speak up and tell us what duck you don't like.....


----------



## jb504079 (Feb 7, 2011)

To shoot? Greenheads. To eat? Canvasbacks and teal.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

The cinnamon teal in full breeding plumage, a bird usually seen after my duck season ends and I move from the rice fields to the marsh and grass lands The Bull Sprig when out hunting. Fun to call with a whistle and very tasty. Love to watch them in their breeding / courting rituals near seasons end.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

For me Chinese five spice with side of pork dumpings --
In the duck blind any duck that has jewelry :0


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Favorites:
To eat- Teal (chi-fried!!!)
To look at- Wood Duck drake
To watch fly- Cans/Pintail
To decoy- Mallard
Most startling yet exhilarating- Ringnecks burning the marsh from behind at 5' over your head at just light-sheesh!!!

Just plain ole like- Widgeon


----------



## Sophie Gundog (Apr 28, 2010)

For me it has to be cupped wing Pintails , dropping into the spread, Sophies eyes glued to the lead ,and waiting to take the back Pintail first, maybe the follow up on the lead bird, then seeing that double tumble down and the retrive happen, it is about as good as it gets, my hunting partner in my retriever


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Drake Wood Duck and Pintail.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

Lot of wood duck lovers, they are very pretty ducks but I got tired of shooting them when I lived in North carolina. The duck I really want to shoot is a canvasback. Im still young maybe Ill get my chance. My wall consist of a Black duck, widgeon, and a gadwall. I might try to get all the puddlers on the wall. Either way I cant think of a duck I dont like, except a coot. lol


----------



## Wade Scroggins (Mar 7, 2013)

Sprigs and Cans


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Black Duck. I have one mounted that I killed in Alaska. Everyone knows there are no Black Ducks in Alaska... But this one was... Don't know why she was there..., but it was a bluebird day and I was daydreaming. If she hadn't quacked as she flew over my boat, I wouldn't have even known she was there. Just threw the gun up and pulled the trigger and she folded. I assumed I had shot a hen Mallard, till my young dog lifted her head out of the cattails and I saw the speculum.. I couldn't believe what I was seeing! I was born and raised in SC, hunting flooded timber swamps most of my life and some along the coast as well. Black ducks were fairly common. But, having hunted in the marshes of Alaska for 20 years, I had never heard of anyone shooting or even seeing one. 

Luckily I had a witness. Jim Portch of Anchorage was hunting with me that day. Jim is(was) a member of the RCA.


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

You guy's won't get too many of these. Even Us In Scotland get but a mere glimpse of them ,but they do come in!..When they do, and If you time it right with the evening flight!?
It sure is a great way to 'steady the dog'. Anybody Know what type of duck it is? (eug excluded)


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Any duck with the proper camo - for viewing, Widgeon both American & Eurasian (have only seen one of those up close). I think the females are cool in any species. Our pond has become a stopover for many on their way North - quiet, some cracked corn & hen scratch, & short grass to eat . The Widgeon & other little guys are wary, Mallards & Honks not so much so.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

For eating---- Hands down Teal.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

GW teal for eating.... Mallards and Sprigs for shooting in the Dekes...


Richard


----------



## Dixiedog78 (Jul 9, 2009)

Drake Woodie is my fav


----------



## Steve Hamel (Mar 1, 2004)

Two kinds:

1. The kind you know are comming. You scouted the honey hole, you watched them for days. You know they start arriving at a certain hour. You go to bed dreaming of those first birds cupping up and dropping in to the hole.

2. The late season birds. Big fat Mallards and Blacks . Snow/ cold / ice................ and the one place that has open water, and they want to be there .

Steve


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

A Bull Can!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Its hard for me to choose...guess I'll take both!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

a pocharduck?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

polmaise said:


> You guy's won't get too many of these. Even Us In Scotland get but a mere glimpse of them ,but they do come in!..When they do, and If you time it right with the evening flight!?
> It sure is a great way to 'steady the dog'. Anybody Know what type of duck it is? (eug excluded)


Well polmaise, I can see from the link (and did surmise) that it is some sort of Pochard...

Maybe you better tell us? Sure is a pretty one...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> Gadwall are so plain,





At first glance yes but next time you have a chance look a little closer at a nice drake Gad.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Steve Shaver said:


> At first glance yes but next time you have a chance look a little closer at a nice drake Gad.


Especially with the sun shining on him...


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

My favorite is any duck lost in South Georgia!


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

The one that seriously gets my blood pumpin' STILL after many years of chasing...... Mallards..... No question about it for me.


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Black duck!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Well polmaise, I can see from the link (and did surmise) that it is some sort of Pochard...
> 
> Maybe you better tell us? Sure is a pretty one...


It is a Pochard Bill. They aren't resident over here ,but they do come in, at certain times of the year,and if you know where..Good flighting duck,and you have to 'Pick your bird', because they come in a bunch!


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

The one I killed....


----------



## Brian Welch (Jan 30, 2013)

Green heads with 4 curls.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

polmaise said:


> It is a Pochard Bill. They aren't resident over here ,but they do come in, at certain times of the year,and if you know where..Good flighting duck,and you have to 'Pick your bird', because they come in a bunch!


Cool bird... Here is the only Pochard I ever heard of before...The Rosy Billed Pochard from South America. 










Also read somewhere that the Redhead is a member of the Pochard family...


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

the next one


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Cool bird... Here is the only Pochard I ever heard of before...The Rosy Billed Pochard from South America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every day is a learning day Bill!..After shooting duck for over 35 years ! I Actually believed there was only (1) type of Pochard !! As we sit in our own corner of the world we often think the world should think like we do!?....Maybe rather than 'Favourite Duck', we should be asking 'WHAT Is THE DUCK' that we know? Or have I missed out the (F) 
...
As far as eating is concerned.
The Teal, is Tasty,and The Mallard is Mild,Never Tasted or shot Eider' ,Never wanted to!..As I believe any bird that eats from the sea,is usually a bit 'fishy'!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

to stand beside the memory of the mountainous pile that is my lifetime harvest and to choose one duck would be unjust! - aldo leupold

......wait no, that was me that said that!;-)


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

To shoot, Muscovy.

To eat, Coot.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

The one that drops when the gun goes boom. For the wall or other mount: Golden Eye, Wood Duck, Pintail, Widgeon, Canvasback.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

copterdoc said:


> To shoot, Muscovy.
> 
> To eat, Coot.


Yeah, didn't think you were quite right in the head.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Howard N said:


> Yeah, didn't think you were quite right in the head.


Don't knock it, till you've tried it.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

copterdoc said:


> Don't knock it, till you've tried it.


So what's your ivory billed teal recipe?


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

For me it's changes yr to yr. It's always the next one on my list. This coming yr it will bet the blue wing drake. I have mounted: Mallard,black duck,pintail(banded),gadwall,wood duck, canvasback,redhead,drake and hen eider,white wing scoter and old squaw plus a blue goose and a specklebelly. I hope to make a trip out west/alaska for the king eider, harly and cinnimon teal one day.


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

To eat...wood ducks

To shoot... Drake Eiders

Although my section of the Atlantic Flyway is somewhat limited in duck diversity.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

to shoot i want a mallard that i called in. mostly because we dont get alot of them down here until the end of the season.


----------



## bigylwdog (Jun 25, 2011)

Mallard drake


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Malt Duck.


----------



## Gary Southall (Jan 17, 2012)

Red Head... wait... I was thinking of Reba again. A Woodie... wait... Reba again....any duck will do!


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

Let us know How you get on with one of these ducks?


----------



## Bob Walton (Jan 1, 2007)

Broadbill in January from a rockpile in Long Island Sound , wind blowing 20


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

copterdoc said:


> To shoot, Muscovy.
> 
> To eat, Coot.


 Coots here taste like crapola. Guess you need more than butter and garlic. Couldnt even swallow the first bite.
Snipe is good though


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

The ones with that little silver band on there leg.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Brad said:


> Coots here taste like crapola. Guess you need more than butter and garlic. Couldnt even swallow the first bite.
> Snipe is good though


Magic must happen when they cross into Louisiana, where more than a few folks prefer them to ducks. And I'd not argue with those who do.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

My favorite is the one that falls when I shoot (seldom happens).

Lonnie Spann


----------

